
Show HN: Chrome extension for viewing large JSON files - lauriro
https://github.com/lauriro/json-lite
======
fiatjaf
I was using JSON Finder[1], but I think I'll try this now.

[1]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
finder/flhdca...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
finder/flhdcaebggmmpnnaljiajhihdfconkbj)

